# [Mini-HowTo] Deltup, ahorra +75% en descargas

## navegante

Introducción:

Deltup es una pequeña utilidad que hará las delicias de aquellos que dispongan de conexiones de 56kbs, lo que hace es que cuando vas a actualizar un paquete solo baja la diferencia entre el nuevo y el viejo, luego parchea el viejo y reconstruye el nuevo, esto se traduce en menor cantidad de bytes a bajar. Esta utilidad al parecer no esta en el portage así que tendremos que bajar el ebuild de otra parte.

Instalacion

Para instalarlo solo debes seguir estos pasos:

1. Activa el Portage overlay:

```
#echo 'PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"'>> /etc/make.conf
```

2. Crea el directorio para deltup en overlay:

```
#mkdir -p /usr/local/portage/app-portage/deltup

#cd /usr/local/portage/app-portage/deltup
```

3. Baja el ebuild de deltup al overlay:

```
#wget http://linux01.gwdg.de/~nlissne/deltup-0.4.0.ebuild
```

4. Baja el paquete y crea el digest:

```
#ebuild deltup-0.4.0.ebuild digest
```

5. Obten el script getdelta.sh:

```
#cd /usr/local/bin

#wget http://linux01.gwdg.de/~nlissne/getdelta.sh
```

6. Ahora haz ejecutable tu script:

```
#chmod 755 getdelta.sh
```

7. Haz el directorio de portage (para el keywords file, no te preocupes si el dir existe no hara nada)

```
#mkdir -p /etc/portage
```

8. Agrega deltup al keywords file:

```
#echo "app-portage/deltup ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

9. Instala deltup:

```
#emerge deltup
```

10. Activa getdelta.sh como el nuevo comando para descargar:

```
#echo 'FETCHCOMMAND="/usr/local/bin/getdelta.sh \${URI}"' >> /etc/make.conf
```

11. Ejecuta gentdelta.sh una vez para inicializar la configuracion (opcional):

```
#getdelta.sh
```

y listo ahora puedes ver los resultados haciendo un pretend de un paquete del cual sepas cual es la longitud/tiempo descarga. Saludos y postea tus dudas/comentarios   :Razz: 

Referencias: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=215262

----------

## artic

Pues habra q decirle q depaso no se baje los bugs,y en un pakete grande,funcionara rapido eso?????no se pero me parece la cosa como un parche....de donde salen?????????

Salu2

----------

## Sertinell

hola, lo he instaldo y hasta hoy iba bien, pero hoy al emerger xorg-x11-6.7.0-r2 (para poner los drivers ati, antes tenia xorg-6. :Cool:  me ha soltado esto

 *Quote:*   

> The Server creates the dtu-file NOW
> 
> --19:51:38--  http://linux01.gwdg.de/%7Enlissne/deltup.php?have=X11R6.8.0-src1.tar.gz&want=X11R6.7.0-src1.tar.gz&version=0.5.4
> 
>            => `deltup.php?have=X11R6.8.0-src1.tar.gz&want=X11R6.7.0-src1.tar.gz&version=0.5.4'
> ...

 Y asi lleva 30 mins, al final ha acabado descargando elarchivo completo  :Sad: . Hay alguna forma de bajar el tiempo de timeout(o el numero de intentos, por qe lo ha intentado varias veces) ?

Saludos y gracias:)

----------

